# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Rseau en arbre

## jagboys

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai un rseau en arbre ou chaque noeud est une machine.

La cime tant le serveur qui gre les noeuds.

Le serveur doit tre capable dinterroger chacun des noeuds pour obtenir des informations sur celui ci.

Pour accder au noeud du rang 2 le serveur doit passer l'information au noeud du rang 1 et ainsi de suite.

J'ai pens faire un mcanisme ou chaque noeud est un client/serveur et donc l'information sera rout d'un noeud  l'autre.

Idem pour remonter l'information au serveur.

Est ce que ce genre d'implmentation existe ? en .net ?

Comment faire du routage ? histoire de ne rinventer la roue.

Si vous avez des pistes je suis preneur.

Merci de votre aide.

----------

